

Nothing Kills Startups faster than these 2 things - balainiceland
http://startupiceland.com/2014/11/24/nothing-kills-a-startup-faster-than-these-2-things/

======
onion2k
Nonsense. Legals and accounting should definitely be done properly, but
they're things that can be fixed later if you get them wrong. Also, killing a
startup with bad legals takes _months_. Running out of cash can kill a startup
in _days_. Getting the team wrong can kill a startup in _hours_.

